# Gorrila Axels vs. Rhino Axels



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

Im not sure if there has already been a thread written about this, i didnt see one so ill go ahead and ask? Im looking into getting a new set of aftermarket axels, so my question is would I be happy with Rhino axels or should I just bite the bullet and go with Gorrila axels? Is there really that big of a difference between them besides the price (Gorrila-$1500.00/ Rhino-$800.00) Does anyone run Rhino axels and if so how satisfied are you with them?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Rhino all the way, spend the rest on some other mods. Most people on this site will tell you the same, and not only because there a sponsor. They really are as good or better the gorrilas.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Always wanted to know that myself and figured superatv has some really nice stuff and great customer service so I would never buy anything else


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Rhino FTW! I love mine, they are working great for me. Got some miles on em now, and they are holding up real well... 31's and gear reduction on 2" rdc and hl springs. I was doing some pretty good wheelies the other day in the nasty...all held up great


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Gorilla=JUNK!! Big name, quality sucks, and rhino axles are flat out a better axle. I will NEVER buy another gorilla axle as long as I live. 

Yes, I have had both. Gorilla cages are weak, small and do not last. The articulation is very tight making the axles pop out of the diffs. 
I will support, defend and continue to buy rhino axles for every bike or SxS I ever own. For a bunch less money the quality surpasses anything the engineers at gorilla can dream of. 
This is based on my past experience...not a guess or thought I have!! 


Maragdaquiriscrewalottaonthebeach....that's how I'm rolling!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ya thats what i figured. I looked at the specs and it seems like their made from the same material (4340 chromoly steel), i just couldnt figure out why the price difference.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Rhino is cheaper and you get a 10% discount to MIMB Members too.


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

^ I didnt know that, thats def. a plus. I guess ill be giveing the guys at Superatv a call soon.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Gorilla is trying to get rich on one sale superatv is getting rich on alot of sales that is the price difference


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

We sell both brands, might be able to save you a few bucks too, let me know if we can help you out!


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

i have both and they are doing equally the same. but rhino was 200$$ cheaper. rhino FTW


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I love my rhinos hold up great had a boot rip and got sand all in It long story short it broke and sent It back on a Monday and was ready to ride by Friday and that was a while back no problems now hold up to everything I put it threw.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Rhino is cheaper and you get a 10% discount to MIMB Members too.


 
I ordered one saturday and got free shipping too!!!!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

You wont be disappointed with our Rhino Brand Axles I can assure you of that! If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask or give us a call at (812)574-7777. Already stated but don't forget to enter in MIMBFORUM at checkout to receive 10% off.

*KAWASAKI BRUTE FORCE AXLES - RHINO BRAND AXLES*


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Anyone try the Wild Boar axles? They suppose to be made of chromoly and have 1 year warranty as well? Also, I hear a lot of people say that the stock axle is the best axle to run.. Any truth to that? I too want to get another set of axles so I have trail spares.


----------



## Righteous (Mar 12, 2011)

I have broken both Gorilla axles and Rhino axles on my Brute. The gorillas cages always gave first, and to the Rhino I twistesd the splines off in my front dif. Either way I only run Rhino's now because of cost.


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

so from reading this Rhino axles in my grizzly 660 with 29.5s would be good right?... i only need to replace the rear axles as of right now..


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

If i ever do snap a shaft, ima be going with rhinos.


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks for the info.. iv looked and looked to see if anyone has them on their grizzly 660 but i didnt really find anything


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

well when i do finally get the money to buy new axels, they will def be rhino brand. for 2 reasons. #1 all i hear and see is good things about them, #2 they are affordable.. 
super atv all the way


----------



## NMFP (Mar 12, 2012)

I never had Gorilla axles but I had two rhino axles. And they both broke! One the spline stripped and other joint broke and the boots leaked grease. My stock ones seam tougher.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

RHINOS FTW


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

mixed reviews i see.... i guess thats the same for everything tho...


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Best axels you can buy is thumb control lol


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

countryboy61283 said:


> Best axels you can buy is thumb control lol


Very true statement countryboy!


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

i had a full se of rhinos in my irs 420 with hmf pc3 35% gr and 29.5 laws and i gave that bike pure heck wideopen in every hole and i did snap the shaft in half on one front axle but i hade pinned in 2nd gear when she let go lol i say go for it!!!


----------



## baldnad (Mar 14, 2012)

my buddy has a 2011 griz 700 with 29.5 laws ,4 rhino axles he hasent broke them yet ,he rides hard ,stock ride height angle of cv is not to bad


----------



## King's Brute (Mar 30, 2010)

if you are going to play hard expect to pay hard.... everything is destructible... the question is what is fun worth ... my right thumb is my worst enemy and my best friend ... well that and the fact that when everyone is at the hole wondering if it is too deep to go in i usually go around and figure that out for them... always gets a good laugh when i do that and am buried as soon as i get in


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

i just ordered mine..thanks for all the help...... and i must say SuperAtv is an awesome place. any questions i had they answered.


----------

